# How long did it take for your results to post?



## drogers (May 3, 2013)

I've heard/read a lot about how some people's NREMT results have posted within the first day and they passed.. I took it two days ago and it still hasn't been posted.

I'm getting really anxious! :sad: How long did your results take to be posted when you passed/failed??


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 3, 2013)

Some people's scores are posted in a couple of hours. For others it is normally around a day. If you take the test on a friday then you have to wait until the next business day (Monday). 

If nothing is posted by the end of today I would call NREMT and see what is going on.


----------



## drogers (May 3, 2013)

Thanks.. I wanted to call but I guess I just wanted someone who was thinking clearly to tell me I should hah.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 3, 2013)

My test was done on a Thursday afternoon. My results were available first thing Monday morning.......longest weekend of my life.


----------



## Anjel (May 3, 2013)

I took mine on a Wednesday at around 7am. Had my results by 1pm.  Are you looking in the right spot on the website? That may seem like a silly question, but it's happened lol


----------



## drogers (May 3, 2013)

Yeah I'm pretty sure I am.. Looking for a # and date under my name in the top left corner, yes? My entire morning has consisted of nothing but *refresh* *refresh* *F5* *refresh*..... I should probably go do something with my day :wacko:


----------



## drogers (May 3, 2013)

I took it Wednesday afternoon, and was hoping I wouldn't have to wait through the weekend


----------



## drogers (May 3, 2013)

Aaaand it's posted. I passed


----------



## Anjel (May 4, 2013)

drogers said:


> Aaaand it's posted. I passed



Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## MackTheKnife (May 4, 2013)

drogers said:


> I've heard/read a lot about how some people's NREMT results have posted within the first day and they passed.. I took it two days ago and it still hasn't been posted.
> 
> I'm getting really anxious! :sad: How long did your results take to be posted when you passed/failed??



One day. But I mailed in my recert paperwork a few days late and had to pay an extra $50 to get "reinstated". OUCH!


----------



## garnett (May 9, 2013)

took it twice, no longer than 2 work days


----------



## usalsfyre (May 9, 2013)

5 weeks and in the mail...guessing not many if you know that feeling.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 9, 2013)

Didn't take that long for me... but I think official results took about 3 weeks. That was back in the days of paper tests.


----------



## STXmedic (May 9, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> 5 weeks and in the mail...guessing not many if you know that feeling.



What do you mean? Email is pretty fast.


----------



## dlodest (May 12, 2013)

Took mine on a Thursday and saw results on Saturday. Good luck!


----------



## dlodest (May 12, 2013)

Also got my card and cert in mail just a few days later they were pretty quick about it.


----------



## SLC23 (May 16, 2013)

a week and a half. and that was doing the computer based testing


----------



## jmmedic (May 20, 2013)

I took my Paramedic wriiten on a friday morning and had the results monday morning...Although I passed my practicals 9 days ago the website still says nothing and nothing in the mail yet...:angry:


----------



## Mickster (May 24, 2013)

I took my test on a thursday at 5:45 PM and I hadn't results the next morning at around 9.  if you take the test in the morning you should know by 3:00 pm that same day.


----------



## Mickster (May 24, 2013)

I meant to say I had my results by 9:00 am the next day!


----------



## Christinapx (Jan 21, 2016)

I just took my test today and I feel like I bombed it! super nervous


----------



## MinnieToo (Jan 21, 2016)

I felt exactly the same way ... but I passed! I took the test at 9:30 a.m. and my results posted at 2 p.m. the same day.


----------



## Christinapx (Jan 22, 2016)

MinnieToo said:


> I felt exactly the same way ... but I passed! I took the test at 9:30 a.m. and my results posted at 2 p.m. the same day.


I didn't pass  I failed one of the categories 
Congrats though!


----------



## MinnieToo (Jan 22, 2016)

Now you know where to focus your review before you take it again! Don't delay, take it again as soon as you can! Good luck!!


----------



## Jane (Jan 25, 2016)

I took mine on a Friday at 17:00, so I unfortunately had to wait until Monday morning to find out my results. It was nerve wracking.


----------

